# carrying around the 600 f4.5 FD



## wickidwombat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a bag / case to carry around the 600 lens for generally around town and also overseas
the old school canon case doesnt fit the lens with a plate on and something more durable would be good.
do they make individual padded bags for superteles? pelicans? any other ideas?


----------

